# My Poor Kindle!!



## katehsparrow (Dec 15, 2008)

I've had my Kindle for almost a year now. I love it. Its replaced my friends and family. It is everything I've ever wanted; the best christmas present I ever recieved.

And last night, I broke it. Accidentally, of course! 
I put it on my bed because I was going to curl up with it for some late night reading and I realized that my sheet wasn't on so I made my bed (something I rarely do) and then I went to get into bed... and stuck my knee right on my Kindle screen. There was a sickening crack and my heart stopped. In the lower left corner there is a white spot now surrounded by fragmented e-ink. I cried. For an hour. It was as if my best friend had died. It was rather pitiful, actually.

Eventually, I called Kindle Support and spoke with a very nice lady who said I could get a refurbished one for $180 by Christmas. So I did that. Im so scared though because the world refurbished sends fear down the spines of technology owners everywhere.

Can you guys assure me that this new Kindle will be just as good as my poor broken baby? The lady said so, but she's paid to say that.
Have you guys ever had any problems with yours? Is it covered (again) with the 1 year warranty? She told me I had a 90 day return on it.

And I was just in the middle of a good book too!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

While I cannot assure you that your refurbished will be as good as, I am hopeful for you because all of what I have heard and experienced about Kindle support has been nothing but good if not glowing.

Stay Positive


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it is covered by the full 1 year warranty! I do not think you have anything to fear, they will replace it if anything is wrong.
I do commiserate with you and also appreciate your story as a good warning. I also do a lot of reading in bed. I have been careful 
always putting my Kindle back in it's spot, on the table next to my bed. However, I have _almost _succumbed to laziness and left it on the bed,
to run to the bathroom or where ever... I am so glad now I did not. I have been afraid of that very thing happening and will try never to 
break my good habit.

Enjoy your new_ish_ K, I hoped it gets to you ASAP!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kate,

I bought a refurbished one as a gift for my assistant and I can tell you honestly, there was nothing about it that looks used. It looked absolutely brand new down to the cellophane on the box.

Such a sad story but at least you'll have a replacement asap.

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Refurbished Kindles are well known to fall apart after 4 months, 7days, 3 hours, 27 minutes, and 43.787 seconds. 

Just kidding  

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Refurbished Kindles are well known to fall apart after 4 months, 7days, 3 hours, 27 minutes, and 43.787 seconds.
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Steve


That's o.k. It's guaranteed for a full year. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I glad that you can get another kindle.  I hope it come soon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am crying with you. Its good that you are getting a replacement. Treat your kindle's reincarnation with care.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kate, so sad!  I'm heartbroken with you!

But don't fear, from everything I've heard, reborn (refurbished) Kindles look brand new!  And have the same warranty, so be at peace while you wait.  Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with refurbished items. My GPS is refurbished, it works beautifully.

This "kneeing of the Kindle" seems to be how a lot of them get broken.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kate, my heart aches for you. That had to be an awful feeling. I am glad you are able to get a replacement so quickly. Hope it is problem free!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

This story should be moved to the "Horror" Thread. It is the scariest thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Kate, I feel for you. I know we have several members here with refurbished Kindles and they seem as good as new. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself. Congrats on your first post, wish it had been under different circumstances. 

Linda


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Oh Kate, I feel for you. I know we have several members here with refurbished Kindles and they seem as good as new. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself. Congrats on your first post, wish it had been under different circumstances.
> 
> Linda


LOL!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Kate, I'm sorry for your kindle loss. I'm glad you were able to spend a year with him/her and praying your new one arrives early and ready to go with all your books.

I forgot my kindle today and am dying as to whether it will be alive or not when I get home. I left in a hurry (to go sit on the freeway for 45mins. I only had to go one exit but i digress) left my kindle at home. Trouble is I don't know where....if its on my night stand it's safe but last I remember was leaving it on the coffee table and the doggies LOVE stuff left on the coffee table       I won't get home until after 8pm tonight  to find out if my poor baby is alive.  

Its good to know that customer services is so good and it's not an arm and leg to replace. I do need to get over to that site that offers coverage in case I leave mine on my bed (like Ive done with many a pair of reading glasses) or the coffee table for the dogs.

Let us know when your 'gentle loved' replacement arrives! Hope you weren't in a cliff hanger part of your book!

Theresam


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

A lot of people are afraid of public speaking.  For me, I'm afraid that someday I'll knee my Kindle.  There's nothing worse than causing pain to the one you love


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes...so sorry about your Kindle. I'm hopeful that your replacement will be just fine  Please let us know how you make out with it.*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The battery?!  Keep the battery from your first baby as a backup for the second.  Or put the "partly used" battery from your first into your second and keep that most likely new battery as your backup.  Kind of an expensive backup battery.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sorry you kneed your Kindle, that's the one thing I'm most afraid of doing too. And I have been known to straighten the bed just like that right before I get in it. Hopefully your refurb arrives soon! I've only seen one thread over on the Amazon boards about a refurb having a problem, so hopefully yours will be just like new.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The battery?! Keep the battery from your first baby as a backup for the second. Or put the "partly used" battery from your first into your second and keep that most likely new battery as your backup. Kind of an expensive backup battery.


That's a good idea


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my after the death of a family member or a cherished pet, that has to be one of the saddest things ever to happen.

At least, once you get the reborn one home an set up, you can go back and reload it with all of your books, including the one you were reading at the time of the 'incident'.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a refurbished one and honestly I always forget its refurbished. I have not had one problem with it that I didn't know for a fact happened to brand new Kindles also. It's perfect in every way so don't worry. Post us updates when it comes!


----------



## katehsparrow (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your sympathy and support. Amazon changed its shipping date today! It shipped today! It was supposed to ship on the 18th. Now they are saying it will be here on the 20th. Thank goodness! I'm so excited.

I've hidden my kneed Kindle from sight. Every time I look at it it gives me this queasy feeling inside. I was right in the middle of "Specials" by Scott Westerfeld. I went to the library to get it out today so I could distract myself and it felt so weird turning pages. Its been awhile since I've read a paper book. 

Im so glad to heard all the good reviews about refurbs. I've heard bad stories about return policies like this... most of them having to do with Apple. I was so scared they were going to send me a FrankenKindle!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Kate, glad to hear your new kindle is on the way!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Recently, I was reading in bed and laid my Kindle down on the bed for a second to get something and when I turned around the dog was standing on the screen!!     We almost had to get a new dog...good thing she bounces!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Recently, I was reading in bed and laid my Kindle down on the bed for a second to get something and when I turned around the dog was standing on the screen!!    We almost had to get a new dog...good thing she bounces!


Good reason not to have a dog! 

I have to keep an eye on my hubby . . . he's been known to sit without looking. Fortunately I usually have pretty good warning when he's coming into a room so I can make sure my Kindle is safely placed. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. Atunah sits on everything. I have to grab the cats away from his seat or he will just sit right on them  . He doesn't look where he sits or steps for that matter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a cautionary tale for me as I'm prone to setting my books on the floor near my chairs.  Not any more!  Trying to train myself to ALWAY put it on a table.

Betsy


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Oooh scary. I'm always afraid I'll fall asleep while reading in bed and drop it or roll on it. The other day I had placed Scotty on the end table and he slid to the floor . Thankfully my wonderful Oberon cover cushioned him well and he survived. I thought I was going to have a coronary though.

Kate - I got my mother a refurbed Kindle and you can't tell at all. It looks brand new and works great.

Lynn L.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread has even made an impression on Jim. Last night I fell asleep in bed with the Kindle propped up beside me. He came in and put it safely on the bedside table and then in his stern voice said "Don't you learn anything from reading the boards?"


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I can so see myself kneeing my Kindle. I do exactly the same thing, put it down on the bed for a minute to get something or do something. Then sometimes when I'm halfway across the room I'll look back and see Harper there on the bed so helpless and vulnerable and I'll go back and move her to a safer place. 

I also worry about my husband rolling over in bed and either knocking Harper out of bed or rolling on her. Hmm...which would I replace first-the husband or the Kindle?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I can so see myself kneeing my Kindle. I do exactly the same thing, put it down on the bed for a minute to get something or do something. Then sometimes when I'm halfway across the room I'll look back and see Harper there on the bed so helpless and vulnerable and I'll go back and move her to a safer place.
> 
> I also worry about my husband rolling over in bed and either knocking Harper out of bed or rolling on her. Hmm...which would I replace first-the husband or the Kindle?


I do exactly the same thing, look back see Leisel and go back and put her in a safe place.


----------



## katehsparrow (Dec 15, 2008)

It came today!
I ran around my house squealing "YAY!"
My brother stared at me oddly and then started sarcastically yaying with me, but I didn't mind.
Right now I'm in the middle of transferring all my data. As far as I can tell, this Kindle looks exactly the same. I'm even transferring my "Thank you for being one of the first Kindle owners" letter to this new one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kate, that's great news!!!!

Enjoy and thanks for sharing with us!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

katehsparrow said:


> It came today!
> I ran around my house squealing "YAY!"
> My brother stared at me oddly and then started sarcastically yaying with me, but I didn't mind.
> Right now I'm in the middle of transferring all my data. As far as I can tell, this Kindle looks exactly the same. I'm even transferring my "Thank you for being one of the first Kindle owners" letter to this new one.


So happy for you Kate!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Kate! Great news....

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It will now be a Merrier Christmas for you. You can curl up with your library again. All Kindlers can curl up with their _libraries_ - not just with _a book_. I love that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

No one kneeds a Kindle like you.  

I am very happy you have your replacement.  happy kindling


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kate -

*YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!*

Awesome news to hear that your Kindle has arrived.

Let us know your thoughts when you come up for air 

Marci


----------

